
I commissioned an oil painting of Barbra Streisand’s cloned dogs - simonw
https://simonwillison.net/2019/Mar/7/oil-painting/
======
simonw
I used Instapainting (YC W11) for the commission.

~~~
jaclaz
>I used Instapainting (YC W11) for the commission.

How much did the painting cost?

And (if you know it) how much of the total sum went to the actual artist that
painted it?

~~~
simonw
Around $140 - and I don't think Instapainting have shared that information.

~~~
jaclaz
Thanks.

Ir sounds like a very "fair" price (to the customer), whenever there are these
kinds of "middlemen" the question is always how much of that goes to the
actual people that actually do the work.

